# What!! 235 Dollars For This??



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110562610239&viewitem=&sspagename=STRK:MEWAX:IT

Guys what am I missing here. AND whats with the bidding on this thing? Should I be calling Shannanagins!!!!!!!

Are these in high demand?? Please enlighten me fella's!!!!


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Anyone?


----------



## neorules (Oct 20, 2006)

Is it possible that when bringing out a new cool product for Ho testing, you might need to establish a base selling price? Buying it yourself could do this, or maybe a legit buyer did this for Paul. I like the product-- $119.95 would probably sell a lot. $235 just a few.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

neorules said:


> Is it possible that when bringing out a new cool product for Ho testing, you might need to establish a base selling price? Buying it yourself could do this, or maybe a legit buyer did this for Paul. I like the product-- $119.95 would probably sell a lot. $235 just a few.




Ok I see what your saying but thats a little much for it!!


Do you know this seller?? You mentioned a Paul? Is he on the up and up?


----------



## neorules (Oct 20, 2006)

His name is on the device. Paul Giganti Jr. Looks like he is connected to the Berkly math Dept.Again a cool product, but $233.50 is a bit too high for many.


----------



## 70ss (Aug 22, 2005)

He should have linked a video to show how it works. Here a different one for all scales $150+15 sh http://www.purefidos.com/redline.htm


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

70ss said:


> He should have linked a video to show how it works. Here a different one for all scales $150+15 sh http://www.purefidos.com/redline.htm


Yea a video would have been great. 

I am on the fence with this one.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

The previous two he sold went for 200 bux too. New toy, and a gotta have it mentality have jacked the price. I think things will settle down eventually. It is a cool product from what I can see, and might actually help if you're a serious race type.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

slotcarman12078 said:


> The previous two he sold went for 200 bux too. New toy, and a gotta have it mentality have jacked the price. I think things will settle down eventually. It is a cool product from what I can see, and might actually help if you're a serious race type.



Oh ok, I see. Well i'm not a huge racer but I can see tuning my cars pretty well with something like this!!!!


----------



## SwamperGene (Dec 1, 2003)

It does have a certain cool factor, but I wonder if a $50 Harbor Freight handheld digital tach would do the job?

Also, there is a bit of flawed logic in the listing...



> Second, the laser tach does not use a "slave" motor to generate its signal as most HO Dynos, so there is no drag for your HO slot cars to overcome, *nor is there any RF or RMF interference from the slave motor to affect the stability or validity of the digital readout*.


Uhhhh....what about the RF or RMF from the car you're testing? :freak:


----------



## SwamperGene (Dec 1, 2003)

Never saw this one...besides the laser tach, HF also sells a Contact Tach:

http://www.harborfreight.com/digital-contact-tachometer-66400.html

$29.99


Looks interesting!


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Ok, now i'm more confused!!:freak:


----------

